# Blue water?



## BFP IV (Sep 21, 2013)

When do you all think the blue water will move within 50 miles or so of orange beach.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Not really sure what someone's opinion is going to get you with this one...conditions change every day


----------



## BFP IV (Sep 21, 2013)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Not really sure what someone's opinion is going to get you with this one...conditions change every day


I understand. I just have not made it out this year and really wanting to get out and do some fishing. Might just have to make the long run to it.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

BFP IV said:


> I understand. I just have not made it out this year and really wanting to get out and do some fishing. Might just have to make the long run to it.


Blue water was 6 miles from south pass the other day. As a general rule, an east or southeast wind is your friend in this part of the gulf. Historically, most years, in late June, a west wind starts blowing and will push pretty blue water way the hell offshore for a month or more. Then we start seeing some tropical activity in September and it is usually blue in very close from then on out


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

I say sign up for HILTONS and watch it. You'll know when to go! :thumbsup:

Best $200 you'll spend. Will pay for itself in fuel savings and catches in no time!

http://www.realtime-navigator.com


----------

